
Pakistan Man Has Been Eating Fresh Wood and Leaves for 25 Years - xbmcuser
http://amp.indiatimes.com/news/world/pakistan-man-has-been-eating-fresh-wood-and-leaves-for-25-years-has-never-fallen-sick-276255.html
======
xbmcuser
So has his gut bacteria changed to process leaves and wood.

